# Anyone smoke cigars?



## linehand (Sep 9, 2011)

Just curious if anybody else enjoys a good cigar?
I guess you could say I've been jumped by the cigar monkey. 
But I have a hard time collecting em because I keep smoking the stash.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

i do enjoy a good cigar but it has been a long time since i have had a good one, i quit smoking cigaretts about 6 months ago now but i have a black and mild every now and then, its hard to be in the boat and not smoke.... bad habit, and i dont consider black and milds a "good" cigar... any in particular you would recommend?


----------



## fender66 (Sep 9, 2011)

I remember a story several years back where a cigar collector insured his collection for a whole lot of money, smoked them, and then filed a claim with the insurance company that they caught on fire and burned up. Ended up taking them to court and winning. However....after he won his claim, the insurance company took him back to court and sued him for arson. They won and he went to jail.

Don't know if it's true or not, but it certainly has an interesting twist.

What a twisted world we live in.


----------



## linehand (Sep 9, 2011)

Well when I say "good" I'm talking 7.00 and under. The last couple that I liked were a Punch Rothschild, and a St Louis Rey Reserve Especial. 
Not even sure if I spelled them right
They are like 4 bucks ea.


----------



## BOB350RX (Sep 9, 2011)

never had either been away from it so long not even sure what i used to like... there was a realy "nice" gentlemens bar that had some real good cigars, cant remember what they where, place also had great deals on alchohol but that could be why i dont remember what the cigars where :shock:


----------



## RivRunR (Sep 9, 2011)

The Punch Rothschilds are a good smoke, especially in the maduro-maduro.

You might want to visit *CigarBid.com*. I believe it's related to *Cigars International* which also has some good deals, like their "seconds". If you watch the bidding and compare to other cigar sites, you'll get a good idea of what is a bargain and can pick smokes up much cheaper...just don't get too excited and end up in "I GOTTA WIN THIS!" mode. :lol:


----------



## bulldog (Sep 9, 2011)

On occasion I will sit down and smoke a nice-ish cigar. A lot of my friends fathers smoke cigars and it is really cool to sit down and shoot the breeze with those old guys and learn about them while smoking. I have smoked all kinds but for the money and taste, I will take a Makers Mark all day long. It is a rather mild smoke but before they package it, they dip it in real Makers Mark so it has almost a sweet ending. A great smoke. Not to mention they come is a cool looking glass container. 

https://www.tedscigars.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=teds-cigars&Category_Code=makers-mark-cigars


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 9, 2011)

Quit cigarettes 25 years ago, sadly, I started cigars while golfing in an outing and a friend offered me a Cuban. Of course, being an old cigarette smoker, I started inhaling right away. I smoked cigars daily for 5 years, then quit for six months until golf/fishing season when I started again.

The Punch styles are really good and under $7 for most, the makers Mark are also good, around $12-$14 - but I prefer the Ghukhas, dipped in cognac - also $12-$14. Romeo & Julieta are good too and under $10. Cohibas and Macanudo are equally good for under $10.

I ordered several cigars from Cigars International and settled on a knock off brand of there own - see below:

https://www.cigarsinternational.com/proddisp.asp?item=CS-P1B&stext=cuban

I would order these once a month or so for a couple years - a good taste and only $2 each when you order a bundle of 20 - I preferred the corona style 

Now, I only smoke when I'm golfing and usually pick up a Punch or Romeo & Julieta


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 10, 2011)

Usually burn 1 or 2 a day, quit cigarettes after 45 years. Try to keep the price at a buck or less, get mine from Thompson Cigar usually, they have a bunch of their own brands as well as the high end brands. Also have a daily special, gives ya a chance to try different stuff.


----------



## SVOMike86 (Sep 10, 2011)

fender66 said:


> I remember a story several years back where a cigar collector insured his collection for a whole lot of money, smoked them, and then filed a claim with the insurance company that they caught on fire and burned up. Ended up taking them to court and winning. However....after he won his claim, the insurance company took him back to court and sued him for arson. They won and he went to jail.
> 
> Don't know if it's true or not, but it certainly has an interesting twist.
> 
> What a twisted world we live in.




Haha, its a Brad Paisley song. :lol: It's called "The Cigar Song". Funny stuff, could be taken from a true story, but your story is pretty much verbatim of the song...


----------



## Zum (Sep 10, 2011)

One cigar 7 bucks or more...better things to spend money on.
If the flies are bad maybe a cheap colt or some pipe smoke keeps em away.


----------



## kycolonel138th (Sep 10, 2011)

:USA1: Started in the Army in 1965 and I do like a good stokie. :beer:


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 11, 2011)

Good deal at Thompson today, think I'll grab these myownself.



https://www.thompsoncigar.com/catalog/deal_of_the_day.jsp?cm_vc=10569


----------



## angry Bob (Sep 13, 2011)

Cigar smoker here! I enjoy the larger ones at home, and have the Clint Eastwood cigars for in the boat while I'm fishing. I like to order from Cigars International, and Famous Smoke Shop. Cigarmonster.com has a deal of the day. They're tied in with FSS. Here's what I use for the tackle box. It's a gift card holder from Cabelas, you can find them at the checkouts. Works perfect.


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 13, 2011)

Good to see other cigar smokers! I sure love a good cigar! I like a mild to medium blend at the moment and usually just go to the shop and pick one. Ive found some good ones for around 12 bucks but ive always looked for a "great" one even if it was sorta pricey but have yet to come across one I thought was worth it. 

ive got a box of cigars now but they aren't smoked to often unless a special occasion comes about


----------



## jdbassin2003 (Sep 13, 2011)

I enjoy a good cigar but have not indulged in quite some time. There is a Cigar bar near Fort Bragg I used to go to when I was stationed out there and later when I was in the reserves and went out there for training and deployments. You could buy individual cigars and smoke them there, they had a bunch of couches and tv's set up, I would get a good cigar and a good whiskey and relax. kinda miss those days.


----------



## linehand (Sep 13, 2011)

FYI Im smoking an Acid Blondie from the Drew Estate. Not really impressed kinda sweet. Reminds me of a swisher. Waste of 5 bucks.


----------



## Elias Alington (Apr 17, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=223547#p223547 said:


> FishingCop » 09 Sep 2011, 18:15[/url]"]*Quit cigarettes 25 years ago, sadly, I started cigars while golfing in an outing and a friend offered me a Cuban. Of course, being an old e cigarette smoker, I started inhaling right away. I smoked cigars daily for 5 years, then quit for six months until golf/fishing season when I started again.
> 
> The Punch styles are really good and under $7 for most, the makers Mark are also good, around $12-$14 - but I prefer the Ghukhas, dipped in cognac - also $12-$14. Romeo & Julieta are good too and under $10. Cohibas and Macanudo are equally good for under $10.
> 
> ...


I also smoke occasionally. I have some specific time and moment in my personal life. Only those events i take cigarette but obviously this is e cigarette. What about you please discuss with me about your desire moment.


----------



## ccm (Apr 18, 2014)

Quit smoking cigs a few months ago.  Cold turkey on that. I still will have the occasional little cigar while out on the lake. Never could afford individual good cigars but the Winchesters were better than the Santafe's. I figure with tobacco prices going up the money could go to my real addiction that I hope will never be broken FISHING & MY TIN BOAT!!!


----------



## earl60446 (Apr 18, 2014)

Like to smoke a decent cigar myself, never do smoke any that costs more than $3 each. Because of that I always buy online and keep them in a humidor, if you buy at a retail shop, they almost always fleece you. Couple cigars I like are 5 vegas and luis martinez, look for the cigars on sale or daily specials for some good deals. Get on the email list and they will send you all kinds of deals. Probably about 1 or 2 a week.

Tim


----------

